# June Trip



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

just looked to book ferry , dover to calais in june sea france with 7.5 mh and bike trailer under 3m
got a price of £203.60, price without trailer £59.60, £144 for a trailer whats that all about?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have a look on the tunnel and see what they quote.let us know as it would be very interesting to see the difference. What time of day you travelling make a lot of difference as well.

cabby


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

NorfolkLine, no playing, straight in Motorhome and Trailer up to 12m...

OUT 2 June 4.00am to HOME 14 July 6.01am £82 (inc £4 fuel surcharge)


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

cabby, tunnel £110 each way


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

Even worse when it is a motorhome and car on an A frame. Often cheaper to take them on the ferry as separate units - assuming more than one driver available.

Russell


----------

